# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  I Want to Talk About Jews!

## midgardian/OHL

I want to talk about Jews, I want to talk about the Talmud, I want to talk about the "chosen ones" tonight. What they think, what they like, what they see! I like talking about me usually, but occasionally, I want to talk about Jews!

----------


## JustPassinThru

I want you to take your Lithium.  And go to bed.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017),Northern Rivers (03-18-2017),QuaseMarco (03-19-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> I want you to take your Lithium.  And go to bed.


Don't use drugs. I am sipping a green beer. Had a couple Tylenol for a shoulder cramp, That its. Do you want to talk about Jews?

----------


## Roadmaster

> I want to talk about Jews, I want to talk about the Talmud, I want to talk about the "chosen ones" tonight. What they think, what they like, what they see! I like talking about me usually, but occasionally, I want to talk about Jews!


I know most of the volumes of the Talmud because they were read to me as a young kid. As a Christian I will tell you the truth to any questions you want to ask that I can.

----------

midgardian/OHL (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

Thread's mislocated.

Jews are not a race.

Jews are not black.

Therefore this thread does not belong in the "Race Relations and ALL Black Issues" forum.

It belongs in the Garbage Can forum.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017),Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Thread's mislocated.
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> Jews are not black.
> 
> Therefore this thread does not belong in the "Race Relations and ALL Black Issues" forum.
> 
> It belongs in the Garbage Can forum.





Correct Jew is not a race but the Jewish claim they are.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Thread's mislocated.
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> Jews are not black.
> 
> Therefore this thread does not belong in the "Race Relations and ALL Black Issues" forum.
> 
> It belongs in the Garbage Can forum.


Its my understanding that Jews have at times declared that they are a race. Are you going to contradict them? Are you a Jew?

----------


## midgardian/OHL

The race or not a race question is a good beginning point in our discussion about Jews.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The race or not a race question is a good beginning point in our discussion about Jews.


 A Jew is not a race it was a belief in Christ. They were first called Israelites because they had the faith of Jacob, then Hebrews because of Abraham and Moses. When they settled in Judea they called themselves Jews. A Jew has always been a person who worshiped God in spirit and rejoiced in the coming of Christ Jesus.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Its my understanding that Jews have at times declared that they are a race. Are you going to contradict them?


No, I'm going to contradict YOU.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Thread's mislocated.
> 
> Jews are not a race.
> 
> Jews are not black.
> 
> Therefore this thread does not belong in the "Race Relations and ALL Black Issues" forum.
> 
> It belongs in the Garbage Can forum.


It does.

The poster, too.

Things get quiet, late at night...and some queer-for-Adolf type comes in here and wants to start babbling about "jooze."

Deranged morons like this one are why the world is going to hell.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017),Retiredat50 (03-18-2017),Sled Dog (03-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

You are talking to a Jew OHL.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It does.
> 
> The poster, too.
> 
> Things get quiet, late at night...and some queer-for-Adolf type comes in here and wants to start babbling about "jooze."
> 
> Deranged morons like this one are why the world is going to hell.


You don't know Him and your blabbering is worthless.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> It does.
> 
> The poster, too.
> 
> Things get quiet, late at night...and some queer-for-Adolf type comes in here and wants to start babbling about "jooze."
> 
> Deranged morons like this one are why the world is going to hell.


Wait a minute? Someone who merely wants to have a conversation about Jews is a "queer for Adolf". Are you in your right mind? Are Jews off-topic round here?

----------


## Sled Dog

> You are talking to a Jew OHL.


Jesus hates bigots.

Love thy neighbor as thyself, remember?

He has no tolerance for people such as yourself.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017),Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

The Talmud worships many god and goddesses. Their supreme god is both male and female but they think as the Bible said they become gods. The Bible there is only one God and one mediator.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Wait a minute? Someone who merely wants to have a conversation about Jews is a "queer for Adolf". Are you in your right mind? Are Jews off-topic round here?


It seems like a reasonable assumption.

It's not like we haven't seen your other posts.

Why do you hate da joose?    Some princess slam her knees shut when she learned about your Hitler-love?

----------

JustPassinThru (03-18-2017),Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jesus hates bigots.
> 
> Love thy neighbor as thyself, remember?
> 
> He has no tolerance for people such as yourself.


They are not my neighbors. I rebuke false ways.

----------


## Sled Dog

> The Talmud worships many god and goddesses. Their supreme god is both male and female but they think as the Bible said they become gods. The Bible there is only one God and one mediator.


The Talmud is a BOOK.

Books, though they be far more intelligent than the Joo Hater, are still inanimate objects with no brains and no self-awareness that could enable worship.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017),Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> It seems like a reasonable assumption.
> 
> It's not like we haven't seen your other posts.
> 
> Why do you hate da joose?    Some princess slam her knees shut when she learned about your Hitler-love?


If we hated them we wouldn't tell them His truth. You don't know Him either. Funny how non believers always try to tell us what is in the Bible.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Jews are not black


Some Jews are black. Here is just one example.

http://www.freemaninstitute.com/Gallery/lemba.htm

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Jesus hates bigots.
> 
> Love thy neighbor as thyself, remember?
> 
> He has no tolerance for people such as yourself.


Why are you talking about bigotry?

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Why do you hate da joose?


If you mean Jews, I don't, and I am curious as to why you would think that. Is wanting to talk about Jews hatred?

----------


## Roadmaster

> The Talmud is a BOOK.
> 
> Books, though they be far more intelligent than the Joo Hater, are still inanimate objects with no brains and no self-awareness that could enable worship.


 It's more than one book and I hate false ways. I will never tell people those false people are Jews.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why are you talking about bigotry?


 They don't know Him so they pick up PC of the left.

----------


## Sled Dog

> If we hated them we wouldn't tell them His truth. You don't know Him either. Funny how non believers always try to tell us what is in the Bible.


But you ain't telling the Truth.

The truth is, as I've told you, that Jesus does not condone hatred.

Since you're full up to the top follicles with hatred and envy, you ain't got no room for Jesus.

EVERYONE who isn't you sees this.


You're worse than the damn Rodents.   And like them, you know you're lying, too.

We know you're lying, you know.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017),Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> But you ain't telling the Truth.
> 
> The truth is, as I've told you, that Jesus does not condone hatred.
> 
> Since you're full up to the top follicles with hatred and envy, you ain't got no room for Jesus.
> 
> EVERYONE who isn't you sees this.


You are not entitled to express your own misguided opinions as fact. You sound like a Democrat. Are you?

----------


## Roadmaster

Christians should believe exactly what He said, it's not a race, must be born again, without the Father you don't have the Son .

----------


## Sled Dog

> Why are you talking about bigotry?


It's what the OP is all about.

YOUR bigotry.

Duh.

----------


## Roadmaster

> But you ain't telling the Truth.
> 
> The truth is, as I've told you, that Jesus does not condone hatred.
> 
> Since you're full up to the top follicles with hatred and envy, you ain't got no room for Jesus.
> 
> EVERYONE who isn't you sees this.
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus hated all false ways.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's what the OP is all about.
> 
> YOUR bigotry.
> 
> Duh.


Why don't you join the liberals that say bigotry is everything they disagree with. I go only by the Bible not your ignorance.

----------


## Roadmaster

So OHL what was your question.

----------


## Sled Dog

> It's more than one book and I hate false ways. I will never tell people those false people are Jews.


I don't care if it's the fucking Encyclopedia Americana.

And you are the false way.

The way of Lucifer.

The way to everlasting death if not everlasting torment.

YOU, clearly, have NEVER been touched by Jesus and YOU, clearly, are not motivated by brotherly love or the desire to reject the sins of your life.

YOU are the sin Jesus preached against.

----------

Madison (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> You are not entitled to express your own misguided opinions as fact. You sound like a Democrat. Are you?


Actually, my opinions aren't misguided and they are almost always anchored in fact and, the reality is...I AM "entitled" to express myself any damn way I please.

----------

Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Christians should believe exactly what He said, it's not a race, must be born again, without the Father you don't have the Son .


"HE" said "love thy neighbor as thyself".

You clearly reject HIS words.

So we know what that makes you.

It makes you an infidel.

----------


## Roadmaster

Ohl I am going to ignore these others on this thread. I was read all of the books except two only a portion. I hate the Talmud. I know why Jesus hated it too.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

This is interesting.

"What anyone else dares to boast about - I am speaking as a fool - I also dare to boast about.  Are they Hebrews? So am I. Are they Israelites? So am I. Are they Abraham's descendants? So am I. Are they servants of Christ? (I am out of my mind to talk like this.) I am more. I have worked much harder, been in prison more frequently, been flogged more severely, and been exposed to death again and again. Five times I have received from *the Jews* the forty lashes minus one."

2 Corinthians 11:21-24

It seems that Paul makes a distinction between Israelites and Jews. If he is an Israelite, and the Jews are opposing him, then there must be something off about those who are called Jews.  Jesus it seems, had the same issues, he called the Jews who were trying to trap him "hypocrites" and a "pit of vipers."

Was Jesus an anti-Semite? Paul?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Jesus hated all false ways.


And thus He hates you.




> Matthew 6King James Version (KJV)6 Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven.
> 2 Therefore when thou doest thine alms, do not sound a trumpet before thee, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.
> 3 But when thou doest alms, let not thy left hand know what thy right hand doeth:
> 4 That thine alms may be in secret: and thy Father which seeth in secret himself shall reward thee openly.
> 5 And when thou prayest, thou shalt not be as the hypocrites are: for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and in the corners of the streets, that they may be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.
> 6 But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.
> 7 But when ye pray, use not vain repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for their much speaking.
> 8 Be not ye therefore like unto them: for your Father knoweth what things ye have need of, before ye ask him.
> 9 After this manner therefore pray ye: Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name.
> ...


God wrote that last part JUST FOR YOU PEOPLE.

More precisely, that was written to warn the good people about people like you.

You're not very familiar with the Bible, are you?

----------

Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Why don't you join the liberals that say bigotry is everything they disagree with. I go only by the Bible not your ignorance.


Because I'm an American that uses words correctly.

You are...not.

----------

Retiredat50 (03-18-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> It's what the OP is all about.
> 
> YOUR bigotry.
> 
> Duh.


I have no bigotry. Could you please refrain from name calling and join the rest of us in discussing Jews? Otherwise, please leave.

----------


## Roadmaster

> .  Are they Hebrews? So am I. Are they Israelites? So am I. Are they Abraham's descendants? So am I. Are they servants of Christ?


 So am I. Christ seed is Abrahams seed. Not as to many but as to one. Everyone in Christ is Abrahams seed.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

Unfortunately, this thread is being derailed by a person who does not understand the gospel and who doesn't want to discuss Jews.  I guess some just get their kicks trolling threads late at night in which they really have nothing useful to say.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> So am I. Christ seed is Abrahams seed. Not as to many but as to one. Everyone in Christ is Abrahams seed.


Yes, I believe it was in Romans that Paul said that Abraham was justified through faith, and so are we.

----------


## Roadmaster

Only a Christian can understand this. You can't call Him LORD without the Holy Ghost. I know in the beginning was the Word and the Word became flesh, Jesus was God in the Flesh. Atheist can't understand this.

----------

Frankenvoter (03-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

The jewish people of the Talmud think they have power, they haven't met us yet. There is nothing that can separate us from God and there is nothing this world can take away we care more about than Him including our lives. We will not stop and always stand for which is right in the sight of God.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> So OHL what was your question.


To start with the first in the list in my post, what do Jews think of non-Jews, such as Christians?

----------


## JustPassinThru

Christ Jesus, all these looney neo-Nazis.

----------


## Roadmaster

> To start with the first in the list in my post, what do Jews think of non-Jews, such as Christians?


 The Talmuds are against you. Don't be fooled by them. They are against Christ and His followers.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> A Jew is not a race it was a belief in Christ. They were first called Israelites because they had the faith of Jacob, then Hebrews because of Abraham and Moses. When they settled in Judea they called themselves Jews. A Jew has always been a person who worshiped God in spirit and rejoiced in the coming of Christ Jesus.


That makes sense. The real Jews are those who follow Christ. Since the people called Jews reject Jesus as the Messiah, they are claiming a mantle that is not there's.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> The Talmuds are against you. Don't be fooled by them. They are against Christ and His followers.


We must be among the "goyim", which I hear is like the Muslim's "infidel".

----------


## Roadmaster

> That makes sense. The real Jews are those who follow Christ. Since the people called Jews reject Jesus as the Messiah, they are claiming a mantle that is not there's.


Jesus said a Jew is one who worships God in spirit and rejoices in His coming. Christians either believe what He said or this words interpretation.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Christ Jesus, all these looney neo-Nazis.


If you want to talk about neo-Nazis go somewhere else, please. Here we are talking about Jews.

----------


## Roadmaster

> We must be among the "goyim", which I hear is like the Muslim's "infidel".


 I won't defend the Muslims but many are more receptive to Gods word. I don't hate either one but I know if they have cursed the Holy Ghost I can't help them.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

Passover is coming in a month. The feast of unleavened bread. How much would Leavenworth, KS be worth if it was unleavened?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Jesus said a Jew is one who worships God in spirit and rejoices in His coming. Christians either believe what He said or this words interpretation.


You don't believe what Jesus said.

I'm betting you can't remember the last time you said the Lord's Prayer.

----------


## Sled Dog

> If you want to talk about neo-Nazis go somewhere else, please. Here we are talking about Jews.


No.

YOU and your fellow neo-Nazi are talkin' 'bout da joos.

The rest of us are watching a couple of neo-nazis spew their hate and ignorance.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

This article describes how the Feast of Unleavened Bread and Passover were prequels to the sacrifice of Jesus on the cross.

http://www1.cbn.com/biblestudy/the-f...it-passover%3F

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> No.
> 
> YOU and your fellow neo-Nazi are talkin' 'bout da joos.
> 
> The rest of us are watching a couple of neo-nazis spew their hate and ignorance.


Since I am not a neo-Nazi, and neither is anyone else here most likely, you are only spewing the hate that is inside your _little_ head.  I forgive you.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> You don't believe what Jesus said.
> 
> I'm betting you can't remember the last time you said the Lord's Prayer.


I said it this morning. I also hailed Freyja. Are you going to sue me?

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't hate either one OHL, but I have found most Talmudic people are not receptive to His word. Many Muslims will at least listen not all. I would like to see them all saved but you know it's not going to happen. Many Talmuds do curse the Holy Ghost and just like sodomites can't be saved.

----------

midgardian/OHL (03-18-2017)

----------


## Correction

> I won't defend the Muslims but many are more receptive to Gods word. I don't hate either one but I know if they have cursed the Holy Ghost I can't help them.


Muslims and Jews don't curse the Holy Ghost.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Muslims and Jews don't curse the Holy Ghost.


How can you speak for all those people?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Muslims and Jews don't curse the Holy Ghost.


 The Muslims don't in the Quran but the Jewish do in the Talmud.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

We can talk about Ivanka Trump. That way a hot Jewess is not someone persecuted by the Spanish Inquisition.

----------


## Rutabaga

"nobody ever expects the spanish inquisition"











 :Smiley20:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-18-2017),Frankenvoter (03-18-2017)

----------


## Correction

> The Muslims don't in the Quran but the Jewish do in the Talmud.


Is there any passage to back up your statement ?

----------


## Sled Dog

> Since I am not a neo-Nazi, and neither is anyone else here most likely, you are only spewing the hate that is inside your _little_ head.  I forgive you.


Of course you're not.

We can believe that.

Sure.

Whatever you say.

Then again, whenever you say something, your words aren't all that different from what a neo-Nazi would say, including the taqiyya bit.

----------


## Roadmaster

> We can talk about Ivanka Trump. That way a hot Jewess is not someone persecuted by the Spanish Inquisition.


In order to convert you have to deny Christ. We are not talking about some made up race here. She couldn't have denied someone she knew. She doesn't know God.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I said it this morning. I also hailed Freyja. Are you going to sue me?


Do you want me to?  I wasn't sure if you liked girls or not.   But since it seems you might, what position is the "to sue"?   From what you've posted before, I get the feeling you might be imagining something with chains and gravitational inversions perversions.

But that's just a guess and in no way could it be construed at an accusation or any other form of rule-breaking utterance...

...honest.

It's certainly no invitation!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Is there any passage to back up your statement ?


 Yes many.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I don't hate either one OHL, but I have found most Talmudic people are not receptive to His word. Many Muslims will at least listen not all. I would like to see them all saved but you know it's not going to happen. Many Talmuds do curse the Holy Ghost and just like sodomites can't be saved.


tsk tsk tsk.

Jesus doesn't like liars, either.

----------


## Sled Dog

> "nobody ever expects the spanish inquisition"




Err....you're in Mexico-lite now, so perhaps you should re-adjust your expectations.

----------


## Roadmaster

Correction Jesus said they accused Him of using sorcery or devils for healings and miracles In the Talmud they accuse Him of the same.  In the Sandhedrin 67a, Kallah 1b, Schabbath 104b and others you don't have to know the Talmud just what Jesus said.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Do you want me to?  I wasn't sure if you liked girls or not.   But since it seems you might, what position is the "to sue"?   From what you've posted before, I get the feeling you might be imagining something with chains and gravitational inversions perversions.
> 
> But that's just a guess and in no way could it be construed at an accusation or any other form of rule-breaking utterance...
> 
> ...honest.
> 
> It's certainly no invitation!


Are you referring to when I asked if it would be weird if I wanted to do all three to a cat in the Marry, f**k, kill game thread?

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Err....you're in Mexico-lite now, so perhaps you should re-adjust your expectations.


Big difference between Mexican and Castilian Spanish. Back to Jews, I understand the Sephardic Jews were around western Europe, especially Spain, while the Ashkenazi Jews were from western Asia and Eastern Europe.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> tsk tsk tsk.
> 
> Jesus doesn't like liars, either.


What was the "lie"?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Are you referring to when I asked if it would be weird if I wanted to do all three to a cat in the Marry, f**k, kill game thread?


I don't shy away from questions. My people one side read me the Talmud that were not Talmuds but had kin that were.  I admit I am better with Greek. I know the Word of God is the Bible. It was a long time ago but I will answer whatever you want but the answers are in the Bible without reading the Talmud. There are some people here that will never understand and has a harden hearts. He will not hear them in their time of trouble. I will be completely honest with you. I love truth.

----------


## Roadmaster

I would never burn the Quran or shout at them. I want them to know God loves them and wants them to believe on Him.

----------


## LongTermGuy

> I would never burn the Quran or shout at them. I want them to know God loves them and wants them to believe on Him.


*

In the past...Many have gone over "there" and preached love..kindness and Kum-by-ya well being.....

They never came back...God gave us a Brain to think for ourselves ...Know the difference between (Cold and Hot and Good and evil)...and the ability to  think and protect ourselves....

Sitting home in the USA on a forum...is a nice safe place to show love and get..many kudo`s and pats on the back....which will be given to you  from other people in safe places...

Good luck with all that
*

----------


## Trinnity

*OHL is permabanned as a sock account.*

----------

Sled Dog (03-18-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

> Christ Jesus, all these looney neo-Nazis.


It's not cool. They try to hide it but sooner or later it's jew and black bashing.

----------

Northern Rivers (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Err....you're in Mexico-lite now, so perhaps you should re-adjust your expectations.



Rutabaga was probably refferancing this

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> It's not cool. They try to hide it but sooner or later it's jew and black bashing.


True. And it's not like they're Mexicans.

----------


## Sled Dog

> What was the "lie"?


Read the cited quote, duh.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Rutabaga was probably refferancing this



I knew exactly what he was referencing, but thanks anyway.

----------

Frankenvoter (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> Read the cited quote, duh.


He's banned, @Sled Dog.

----------


## Sled Dog

> He's banned, @Sled Dog.


Yeah, I noticed that after.

Did you know that in Japan the manga books are written from right to left?

But even there they read from the top down.

I saw the ban notice when I got to it.

----------


## Ginger

> Yeah, I noticed that after.
> 
> Did you know that in Japan the manga books are written from right to left?
> 
> But even there they read from the top down.
> 
> I saw the ban notice when I got to it.


I was just letting you know. I apologize if it came across as rude.

----------


## Ginger

@Sled Dog, I have got to stop getting drunk on Saturday mornings. I'm being bad.

----------

Sled Dog (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I was just letting you know. I apologize if it came across as rude.



No, it came across as funny.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Rutabaga was probably refferancing this


just trying to add a bit of levity to an otherwise disturbing thread...

i see nothing wrong with discussing religions,,its important to do so...

however, starting a thread to bash one,,isnt helpful..

religion is contentious by nature as there are many who believe there's is the only correct one...

i try to avoid those threads, as we all have a right to our beliefs..and invariably, they turn out badly..

i save my vitriol for politics...and parsnips... :Smiley20:

----------

Frankenvoter (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> @Sled Dog, I have got to stop getting drunk on Saturday mornings. I'm being bad.


LOL!

i dont miss those mornings...

hey,,i just noticed,,my vip logo [whatever] is gone,,,did i get demoted?

 :Thinking:

----------


## Taylor

> It's not cool. They try to hide it but sooner or later it's jew and black bashing.


one of ur VIPs doesnt even try to hide it

----------

Sled Dog (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> one of ur VIPs doesnt even try to hide it


Then again, the mainstream medea LAUDED Robert KKK Byrd, recruiting Klansman of the Senate.

Hillary is racist.

So's the FTK.

Rodents  are by their nature racist and intolerant, as well as ignorant and opposed to free thought.

----------


## Taylor

> Then again, the mainstream medea LAUDED Robert KKK Byrd, recruiting Klansman of the Senate.
> 
> Hillary is racist.
> 
> So's the FTK.
> 
> Rodents  are by their nature racist and intolerant, as well as ignorant and opposed to free thought.


you couldn't just agree with me and that be that?

----------


## Rutabaga

> one of ur VIPs doesnt even try to hide it


religion is a highly contested subject for all the reasons i stated before..i ilke your bf's approach,,give you some information,,its up to you to decide...

----------


## Northern Rivers

> The Muslims don't in the Quran but the Jewish do in the Talmud.


And you curse Jews...so...it sorta evens out, huh?

----------

Taylor (03-18-2017)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> you couldn't just agree with me and that be that?


It's sorta like saying "Happy Holiday" on Christmas, huh?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I know most of the volumes of the Talmud because they were read to me as a young kid. As a Christian *I will tell you the truth to any questions you want to ask that I can.*


Okay. Here's one:

If Jesus had a telephone...would Leonardo da Vinci have painted "The Last Pizza"?????

 :Thinking:

----------


## Roadmaster

> And you curse Jews...so...it sorta evens out, huh?


 I don't curse anyone, He said if you curse the Holy Ghost it won't be forgiven. If they haven't yet great but many of their scholars have.

----------


## Taylor

> It's sorta like saying "Happy Holiday" on Christmas, huh?


not really

----------


## JustPassinThru

> LOL!
> 
> i dont miss those mornings...


Gawd, no.

Comes a time, you get sick and tired of being tired and sick.

Hangovers...are Nature's way of controlling alcohol abuse.

----------

JBG (03-19-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## JBG

> You don't know Him and your blabbering is worthless.


As is yours. Your demonstrated IQ is lower than my IQ of 79.


> The Talmud worships many god and goddesses.  Their supreme god is both male and female but they think as the Bible  said they become gods. The Bible there is only one God and one  mediator.


You are a blithering idiot. The Talmud is a book or  series of books. It is inaninate. It worships no one. And on thread  after thread you misrepresent what it says.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-19-2017),Northern Rivers (03-21-2017)

----------


## JBG

> The Talmuds are against you. Don't be fooled by them. They are against Christ and His followers.


Do you even know what's in the Talmud? Well, here's a sample and tell me what's objectionable. Mishnah Yoma 8:9, which says in part:



> Yom  Kippur atones for transgressions between a person and God, but for a  transgression against one's neighbor, Yom Kipur cannot atone, until he  appeases his neighbor. Thus R. Eleazar ben Azariah expounds the text,  "From all your sins before the Lord shall ye be clean": For  transgressions between a person and God, Yom Kippur atones, for  transgressions against one's neighbor, Yom Kippur cannot atone, until he  appeases his neighbor.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Do you even know what's in the Talmud? Well, here's a sample and tell me what's objectionable. Mishnah Yoma 8:9, which says in part:


She belongs to some crackpot Westboro Baptist-like sect that holds the Jews aren't Jews, that the real Jews are the Allah Snackbars.  Or some such nonsense.

And she's OBSESSED with that.  Sad, too, because on other issues she has true insight.  But antisemitism is a worm that eats at the brain...

----------

Northern Rivers (03-19-2017)

----------


## JBG

> Comes a time, you get sick and tired of being tired and sick.


Quite a quotable quote. I repped the post.

----------


## Sled Dog

> you couldn't just agree with me and that be that?


Oh.

I'm sorry.

I didn't realize you weren't comfortable with learning known facts about the political figures you worship.

Now I know.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Is this the thread that got OHL banned? I missed all the excitement........ as usual. This is the poster who came on the forum and tried to usurp the name of our leader.

----------


## JBG

> Is this the thread that got OHL banned? I missed all the excitement........ as usual. This is the poster who came on the forum and tried to usurp the name of our leader.


Yes. (link).

----------


## Correction

@*JBG*
What do you think of this:



> Correction Jesus said they accused Him of  using sorcery or devils for healings and miracles In the Talmud they  accuse Him of the same.  In the *Sandhedrin 67a, Kallah 1b, Schabbath 104b* and others you don't have to know the Talmud just what Jesus said.

----------


## JBG

> @*JBG*
> What do you think of this:


I'm not sure I follow. And even if it's a small part of the Talmud the actual set of documents has a lot more that's constructive and unobjectionable.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-19-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> She belongs to some crackpot Westboro Baptist-like sect that holds the Jews aren't Jews, that the real Jews are the Allah Snackbars.  Or some such nonsense.
> 
> And she's OBSESSED with that.  Sad, too, because on other issues she has true insight.  But antisemitism is a worm that eats at the brain...


I always wanted to ask a person who has been given over how does it feel?

----------


## patrickt

> I always wanted to ask a person who has been given over how does it feel?


What is "given over"? A person who has been given over? Given over by whom or what?

----------

Northern Rivers (03-21-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What is "given over"? A person who has been given over? Given over by whom or what?


The cultists believe that anyone outside the cult, is a sellout, or ignorant, or inspired by Satan.

Only the CULT knows TRUTH.  So this person is convinced that Jews aren't Jews; that the Allah Snackbars are God's Chosen People - and we damn-sure better exterminate those fake Jews.  God hath commanded it.

----------


## Crunch

> I want you to take your Lithium.  And go to bed.


I would prefer that OHL took a cyanide capsule and jumped in a hole in the ground.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Wtf?


.......................... I see you like Jewish girls.bagel girl.jpg

----------


## nonsqtr

I like Jewish girls!

#fuklikeminx

Better to catch 'em before they're married though.

lol  :Wink:

----------


## Crunch

> Wtf?
> 
> 
> .......................... I see you like Jewish girls.bagel girl.jpg


I like women. Period!

----------

nonsqtr (03-21-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I like women. Period!


It helps if they know how to handle a rifle, too.

Some of those Jewish girls are very damn good with rifles.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Midgardian

> So's the FTK.


Dude, you say FTK. 

Great. I know what it means, and most other Obama opponents know what it means, but the enemy may not know what it means.

Hence, you should use clear speech.

In the evolution thread you claim to be "superior" because you are an engineer and know lots of math.

I have worked as a technician, and only passed College Algebra level math, but I know enough to be an engineer (just don't have the flimsy paper), and likely know more than you ever will, unless you make a move toward humility.

You are a self admitted atheist.

 Everyone worships something. 

You seem to worship your own conceit.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The cultists believe that anyone outside the cult, is a sellout, or ignorant, or inspired by Satan.
> 
> Only the CULT knows TRUTH.  So this person is convinced that Jews aren't Jews; that the Allah Snackbars are God's Chosen People - and we damn-sure better exterminate those fake Jews.  God hath commanded it.


A person who supports the Talmud religion supports sex with children, animals, same sex and transsexuals.

----------


## Roadmaster

> @*JBG*
> What do you think of this:


They are not honest people and I have that one on ignore. Yebamoth 59b. A woman who had intercourse with a beast is eligible to marry a Jewish priest. A woman who has sex with a  demon is also eligible to marry a Jewish priest. Yebamoth 63a. States that Adam had sexual       intercourse with all the animals in the Garden of Eden. According to the Talmud Adam was a  hermaphrodite or bisexual. Adam's bisexuality links to Lilith. 
There is a reason they were ran out of mostly Christians countries.

----------


## JBG

> A person who supports the Talmud religion supports sex with children, animals, same sex and transsexuals.


Any support for this novel and defamatory proposition?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Any support for this novel and defamatory proposition?


No, she's part of a crackpot sect.

I thought it was just her, until I came up on a religious podcaster...I'm not big on Bible-thumpers, but Brannon Howze talks a lot about current events and makes a lot of sense.  He touched on the twisted (he believes evil, Satanic) sects which hold as she holds, that the Jews are pretend-Jews; and the real Jews are there in Alllahstan, bowing to Mecca.

There really is some serious insanity out there, today.

----------


## Midgardian

> No, she's part of a crackpot sect.
> 
> I thought it was just her, until I came up on a religious podcaster...I'm not big on Bible-thumpers, but Brannon Howze talks a lot about current events and makes a lot of sense.  He touched on the twisted (he believes evil, Satanic) sects which hold as she holds, that the Jews are pretend-Jews; and the real Jews are there in Alllahstan, bowing to Mecca.
> 
> There really is some serious insanity out there, today.


She only says what Jesus said, as recorded in the Gospels.

 By your standard, Jesus was part of a "crackpot sect" and was "seriously insane". 

That makes you an agent (willing or not) of Satan.

----------


## Roadmaster

> She only says what Jesus said, as recorded in the Gospels.
> 
>  By your standard, Jesus was part of a "crackpot sect" and was "seriously insane". 
> 
> That makes you an agent (willing or not) of Satan.


Sanhedrin 54b. A Jew may have sex with a child as long as the child is less than nine years old. 30. Kethuboth 11b. When a grown-up man has   intercourse with a little girl it is nothing.

Now they will tell you it's just ones opinion but they claim it all came from their god. The God that I worship calls this an abomination. I have heard all the excuses and cover ups for instance Adam they claim well he just wasn't a male and it happened before he ate of the tree of life. It was ok for him to have sex with animals both sexes because he was transsexual. He told them in secret these things a permissible in certain  circumstances.

----------

Midgardian (03-24-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

I talk bad about Islam and all false ways but to ignore what these false ways say and accuse others of doing while they do it themselves. Yes in the Quran it says it's ok to lie to people outside their religion but so does the Talmud. Baba Kamma 113a. Jews may use lies to circumvent a Gentile. 

Where in the Bible does Christ ever tell you to lie. He said lying lips are an abomination to the Lord, but they that deal truly are his delight.

----------


## Midgardian

> Any support for this novel and defamatory proposition?


The Talmud.

----------


## sooda

> I talk bad about Islam and all false ways but to ignore what these false ways say and accuse others of doing while they do it themselves. Yes in the Quran it says it's ok to lie to people outside their religion but so does the Talmud. Baba Kamma 113a. Jews may use lies to circumvent a Gentile. 
> 
> Where in the Bible does Christ ever tell you to lie. He said lying lips are an abomination to the Lord, but they that deal truly are his delight.


Muslims are only allowed to lie to save a life.

----------


## Taylor

everybody in every religion has lied and will lie

----------


## Midgardian

> Muslims are only allowed to lie to save a life.


Wow! Then Muslims must be the world's greatest lifesavers!

----------

Rutabaga (03-24-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> everybody in every religion has lied and will lie


When did Jesus lie?

----------


## Taylor

> When did Jesus lie?


June 9th

----------


## Midgardian

> June 9th


OK. What year and what did he lie about?

----------


## Taylor

> OK. What year and what did he lie about?


i think it was around 15 AD. he lied about masturbating. 

FYI you know what i meant. we all have lied and will lie.

----------


## Midgardian

> i think it was around 15 AD. he lied about masturbating.


Do you have a source to support your assertion?

----------


## Midgardian

> FYI you know what i meant. we all have lied and will lie.


No, I don't, and if you think that Jesus lied you might want to spend more time reading the Bible, if you wish to be a Christian.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> everybody in every religion has lied and will lie


Everyone in fashion design has lied and will lie.

Everyone who works on the railroad has lied and will lie.

And EVERYONE...who has gone to Disney World...IS GOING TO DIE.

 :Dead Zombie: 

Have a nice day.   :Smiley20:

----------

Taylor (03-24-2017)

----------


## Correction

> Yebamoth 63a. States that Adam had sexual       intercourse with all the animals in the Garden of Eden. According to the Talmud Adam was a  hermaphrodite or bisexual. Adam's bisexuality links to Lilith.


Seriously, It's the first I know that such allegation is in the talmud. I searched it and you were right.

----------

Roadmaster (03-24-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Seriously, It's the first I know that such allegation is in the talmud. I searched it and you were right.


I have no reason to lie and I love truth.  But ask yourself and you know I don't like the Quran it does have some Talmud teachings even a few Biblical, why do they accuse Muslims of this while it's their belief. Because they know Christians are against it.

----------


## Taylor

> No, I don't, and if you think that Jesus lied you might want to spend more time reading the Bible, if you wish to be a Christian.


i don't wish to be a christian or anything else. you have lied before and will again and every living person on this planet has lied including the self righteous christians here

----------


## Taylor

> I have no reason to lie and I love truth.  But ask yourself and you know I don't like the Quran it does have some Talmud teachings even a few Biblical, why do they accuse Muslims of this while it's their belief. Because they know Christians are against it.


easy question. have you ever lied before and will you lie again in ur life? the answer is yes to both but i just want to read it from you

----------


## Taylor

> Do you have a source to support your assertion?


i would say the talmud just to humor you and others crazies here but i won't do that. My source is breitbart and the bible

----------



----------


## Rutabaga

> Muslims are only allowed to lie to save a life.


LOL!

thats a lie...one of many..

----------


## Rutabaga

> i don't wish to be a christian or anything else. you have lied before and will again and every living person on this planet has lied including the self righteous christians here


have you lied to us taylor?

why?

----------


## Taylor

> have you lied to us taylor?
> 
> why?


im sure i have at some point but i can't think of a specific example at the moment.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Everyone in fashion design has lied and will lie.
> 
> Everyone who works on the railroad has lied and will lie.
> 
> And EVERYONE...who has gone to Disney World...IS GOING TO DIE.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.




everyone,,from the beginning of time, that has ever eaten a rutabaga, will lie and die..

as it is written, so shall it be done... :Old:

----------

JustPassinThru (03-24-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> im sure i have at some point but i can't think of a specific example at the moment.


as we all have...the real question is why...

me?

i lie to push my agenda, to further my goal, to influence and manipulate..

just like you.

----------


## Midgardian

> i don't wish to be a christian or anything else.


Does your boyfriend know this?

----------

Rutabaga (03-24-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Does your boyfriend know this?


i think not..

lie's by omission are still lies..

i wonder if the subject of abortion has been breached...

----------


## Taylor

> Does your boyfriend know this?


he knows that i dont have an interest in being part of any particular organized religion

----------


## Taylor

> i think not..
> 
> lie's by omission are still lies..
> 
> i wonder if the subject of abortion has been breached...


im not getting pregnant anytime soon and if by some magical chance that i do then you and others won't know anything about what we do.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Muslims are only allowed to lie to save a life.


Rephrase: 
Get ass out of a bind(save a Muslim life).

----------


## Rutabaga

> im not getting pregnant anytime soon and if by some magical chance that i do then you and others won't know anything about what *we* do.


what makes you think i'd ask? if i wanted to ask you about it,,i would have..

but its encouraging to hear you say, "we"...i like that.

----------


## Roadmaster

> he knows that i dont have an interest in being part of any particular organized religion


Does he know you like both sexes. If he is a Christian he should read the Bible and stay away from you. You can't help him and he can't help you.

----------


## Taylor

> Does he know you like both sexes. If he is a Christian he should read the Bible and stay away from you. You can't help him and he can't help you.


he knows me and he is fine with it. he also knows that i love him and im with him. we compliment each other perfectly and we have a ton in common and also enough differences that make our relationship fun and fresh. i dont know what you consider to be help but we help each other all the time. he isn't a judgmental and black hearted phony christian like you, he actually cares about people and treats them as he would want to be treated, which includes treating me crazy good and so i try to do the same for him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> he knows me and he is fine with it. he also knows that i love him and im with him. we compliment each other perfectly and we have a ton in common and also enough differences that make our relationship fun and fresh. i dont know what you consider to be help but we help each other all the time. he isn't a judgmental and black hearted phony christian like you, he actually cares about people and treats them as he would want to be treated, which includes treating me crazy good and so i try to do the same for him.


I said it as nice as I could. A Christian believes what God said in the Bible.

----------


## Taylor

> I said it as nice as I could. A Christian believes what God said in the Bible.


yeh as nicely as you could say that you think my bf should stay away from me and that he cant help me.

----------


## Roadmaster

> yeh as nicely as you could say that you think my bf should stay away from me and that he cant help me.


He will never be able to save you if you lust after same sex. Christians are very kind hearted people because they want to save everyone. You see some here that don't want to admit many Talmuds can't be saved because they cursed the Holy Ghost. I can't change Gods laws nor can I save one of those with His words. So yea I put it the nicest way I know.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

@Tay, you are better off putting her on ignore. she has already "judged" you according to her version of religion.

----------

Taylor (03-25-2017)

----------


## JBG

> They are not honest people and I have that one on ignore. Yebamoth 59b. A woman who had intercourse with a beast is eligible to marry a Jewish priest. A woman who has sex with a  demon is also eligible to marry a Jewish priest. Yebamoth 63a. States that Adam had sexual       intercourse with all the animals in the Garden of Eden. According to the Talmud Adam was a  hermaphrodite or bisexual. Adam's bisexuality links to Lilith. 
> There is a reason they were ran out of mostly Christians countries.


As far as the Garden of Eden, keep in mind that was before not only the Ten Commandments but before the Noahide and Abrahamic convenants, as well as the Ten Commandments and the 613 mitzvot. I will research the Yebamoth references further, but the ability to marry someone after having done something wrong does not mean that the original conduct was right.

----------


## sooda

http://www.come-and-hear.com/yebamoth/yebamoth_63.html

Yebamoth 63a

----------


## Midgardian

> he knows that i dont have an interest in being part of any particular organized religion


That is good. Being a Christian does not involve being part of any particular organized religion.

----------


## Midgardian

> @Tay, you are better off putting her on ignore. she has already "judged" you according to her version of religion.


That version happens to be soundly Biblically based.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That version happens to be soundly Biblically based.


 Some here that claim to be believers don't believe the Bible has final authority or what the Bible says but they have the nerve to mock soda. That is when you shouldn't judge, we know soda doesn't believe but they don't either but run around acting like she is the only one.

----------

Midgardian (03-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Some here that claim to be believers don't believe the Bible has final authority or what the Bible says but they have the nerve to mock soda. That is when you shouldn't judge, we know soda doesn't believe but they don't either but run around acting like she is the only one.


I just don't believe the way you believe.. for many, many reasons.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I just don't believe the way you believe.. for many, many reasons.


 One of the biggest is that you are not saved and don't believe the Bible at all. So I already knew that.

----------


## sooda

> One of the biggest is that you are not saved and don't believe the Bible at all. So I already knew that.


Not all Christians are fundamentalists or literalists.

----------


## Midgardian

> I just don't believe the way you believe.. for many, many reasons.


Apparently you believe the Bible is a hoax, yet you claim to be a Christian, an interesting juxtaposition to say the least.

----------


## Midgardian

> Not all Christians are fundamentalists or literalists.


_No_ Christian believes the Bible is a hoax, but you do.

----------

Roadmaster (03-27-2017)

----------


## JBG

There's a reason I've been largely absent from this board. I feel I am disliked not for my views, but because I am Jewish. Yet I do not engage in transexual activities or acts with animals.

----------


## Rutabaga

> There's a reason I've been largely absent from this board. I feel I am disliked not for my views, but because I am Jewish. Yet I do not engage in transexual activities or acts with animals.


i, for one,,dont care about ones religious preferences except for one...muslim...the reason being should be obvious to anyone paying attention..

besides,,i dont think islam is a real religion, more like a blueprint for a domination..

welcome back...



one other thing,,this thread was started by someone now banned...fyi

----------

Kodiak (03-31-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> There's a reason I've been largely absent from this board. I feel I am disliked not for my views, but because I am Jewish. Yet I do not engage in transexual activities or acts with animals.


I didn't know you were Jewish.............nor do I care.  Welcome back.

----------


## JBG

> i, for one,,dont care about ones religious preferences except for one...muslim...the reason being should be obvious to anyone paying attention..
> 
> besides,,i dont think islam is a real religion, more like a blueprint for a domination..
> 
> welcome back...
> 
> 
> 
> one other thing,,this thread was started by someone now banned...fyi


Islam has certainly brought itself unwanted attention and continues to do so. As far as what it is, and I read this somewhere (I forget whether on this board on in one of two books by Ayaan Hirsi Ali I read recently), Islam is a bunch of tribal doctrines from the Arabian peninsula and Africa that borrowed a few ideas from the Bible. It is not truly a monotheistic religion. The tribes had to come up with some doctrine to self-justify their conquests. They labeled it "jihad." Traditions such as polygamy, abuse of women, children and animals, and genital mutilation are tribal customs. The varioius attacks such as 9/11 are more akin to tribal fighting than traditional warfare inasmuch as they simply seek to kill people and not gain any objective.




> I didn't know you were Jewish.............nor do I care.  Welcome back.


Enough of my posts on issues as the Middle East, graveyard desecration and Israel mention my religion. I will stay only as long as it is a pleasant and/or educational experience. As far as the banned poster, he/she/it has two identities that trade off. I do not enjoy reading that my people specialize in sex with animals.

----------

Rutabaga (04-01-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> There's a reason I've been largely absent from this board. I feel I am disliked not for my views, but because I am Jewish. Yet I do not engage in transexual activities or acts with animals.


That might be one of the dumbest posts I've seen. I do understand the value of being a victim so you can blame everything on being Jewish or being a woman or being black or being a Democrat.

And, if you only came back to whine, I'm glad you got it out of your system.

----------

Midgardian (04-01-2017)

----------


## JBG

> That might be one of the dumbest posts I've seen. I do understand the value of being a victim so you can blame everything on being Jewish or being a woman or being black or being a Democrat.
> 
> And, if you only came back to whine, I'm glad you got it out of your system.


What is the value of posts baking demonstrably false accusations?

----------


## Ginger

> That might be one of the dumbest posts I've seen. I do understand the value of being a victim so you can blame everything on being Jewish or being a woman or being black or being a Democrat.
> 
> And, if you only came back to whine, I'm glad you got it out of your system.


Hey. Come on, that was rude and unnecessary.

----------

JBG (04-01-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> What is the value of posts baking demonstrably false accusations?


Without knowing the posts in question, I will say this.

 If a post contains a demonstrably false accusation, then you should demonstrate it to be false.

You are sounding a bit like the Democrats here in California who call anything that does not fit their worldview "fake news" and who are trying to pass a bill making it illegal to print, publish, or otherwise broadcast information which they would prefer be kept hidden from the public.

----------

Rutabaga (04-01-2017)

----------


## JBG

> Without knowing the posts in question, I will say this.
> 
>  If a post contains a demonstrably false accusation, then you should demonstrate it to be false.
> 
> You are sounding a bit like the Democrats here in California who call anything that does not fit their worldview "fake news" and who are trying to pass a bill making it illegal to print, publish, or otherwise broadcast information which they would prefer be kept hidden from the public.


I honestly can't prove that no Jew has had sex with an animal. The burden is those making wild assertions and accusations of that kind to prove them.

----------

Rutabaga (04-01-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> I honestly can't prove that no Jew has had sex with an animal. The burden is those making wild assertions and accusations of that kind to prove them.


Well, OK. I appreciate your honesty, however you are changing your tune.  

First you said that certain accusations were demonstrably false, presumably meaning that you could demonstrate it yourself.

Your burden of proof analysis is correct, but you are opening the possibility that someone may demonstrate the accusation to be true, which would seem to invalidate your previous claim that a particular accusation is demonstrably false.

----------


## Rutabaga

while i, personally, dont have much interest in organized religion per sey,,i dont like being told some subjects are "off limits"...

discussing the pros and cons of sensitive subjects may be uncomfortable for some,,i see it as entirely necessary..as long as it remains an informational exchange, and not the verbal abuse intending just to shut down the opposition...

----------

Midgardian (04-01-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> i wonder if the subject of abortion has been breached...


Betty knows that what Vernon really wants is for her to get an abortion.

----------

Rutabaga (04-01-2017)

----------


## Midgardian



----------


## Midgardian



----------


## patrickt

> What is the value of posts baking demonstrably false accusations?


And what is the value of a post seeking nothing but sympathy and offering nothing but whining? 

So you're Jewish and some people hate you for that. I vote Republican and Gov. Howard Dean, candidate for President as a Democrat said he hates all Republicans and everything they stand for. I was born and raised in the South and that's enough for Yankees to hate me. I was a police officer for thirty years and some people would hate me for that. I'm an atheists and some hate me for that. I'm a fiscal conservative and people who want to spend a comfortable life without working hate me for that.

Oh, I almost forgot. I'm also left-handed. And, I'm opinionated, sarcastic, sometimes cutting, occasionally rude but the only reason people have for not liking me are the ones I gave above.

If you want to spend a nice, quiet life without any conflict or stress it's easy. First, forget that you're anything that someone might hate. Be whatever everyone else is. Find a nice, quiet job with absolutely no competition on conflict. Don't ever get married. Just sit quietly in your safe space and watch life pass you by.

People who carry their liberal victim status like a shield are boring.

----------

Midgardian (04-01-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

Being Jewish means being immune from criticism.

----------


## patrickt

> Hey. Come on, that was rude and unnecessary.


You just hate me because I vote Republican. Or, perhaps because I was born in Memphis, Tennessee. Or, maybe because I'm a white male.

----------


## Midgardian

> You just hate me because I vote Republican. Or, perhaps because I was born in Memphis, Tennessee. Or, maybe because I'm a white male.


Now you sound like a liberal.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Being Jewish means being immune from criticism.


 That is what they want. The Talmud, Kabbalah, Zohar, are all part of Judaism. Their books they claim is the word of their gods, promote, lying, cheating, stealing, deceiving and going back on anything they promised. Having sex with animals, children, same sex, men dressing up as women and vise versa, are all ok in their gods books. Jesus is boiling in hell to them. They promote the occult, witchcraft, having dead spirits take over their bodies, and come to countries that believe the Bible and call us racist, intolerant, bigots because we see this as wrong. Even many atheist know you don't rape children and the many other things their books approve.

So they have nothing left but to call us antisemtic which they are not a race to try and silence us from telling what they believe. They might not practice it themselves or have sex with animals but the books they approve and say it's their gods word does.

----------

Midgardian (04-01-2017)

----------


## Mr. Independent

So you are suggesting the holy book of the Jewish people promotes evil things? 

And I'm all lost, what are we discussing in this thread anyway?

----------


## Midgardian

> So *you* are suggesting the holy book of the Jewish people promotes evil things?


Who is "you"?

----------


## Midgardian

> And I'm all lost, what are we discussing in this thread anyway?


Jews.

----------


## Mr. Independent

What about Jews are we talking about?

----------


## Midgardian

> What about Jews are we talking about?


Everything.

----------


## Mr. Independent

Midgardian, what's your feeling about Jews?

----------


## JBG

> So you are suggesting the holy book of the Jewish people promotes evil things? 
> 
> And I'm all lost, what are we discussing in this thread anyway?


This thread is pure Jew-hatred.

----------

Crunch (04-10-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> This thread is pure Jew-hatred.


Talking about Jews is hatred?

----------


## Midgardian

> Midgardian, what's your feeling about Jews?


My feeling? What is that supposed to mean? 

This is the problem with public education - student know longer are taught how to think, instead it is all about how you "feel".

----------


## Mr. Independent

Ok... I mean by both "think" and "feel". What is your opinion on Jews, again?

----------


## Midgardian

> What is your opinion on Jews, again?


Could you be more specific please?

----------


## Mr. Independent

> Could you be more specific please?


Say, do you support our aid to Israel? For what reasons?

----------


## Midgardian

> Say, do you support our aid to Israel? For what reasons?


No. I do not support any foreign aid to any country.

----------

hoytmonger (04-10-2017)

----------


## Mr. Independent

> No. I do not support any foreign aid to any country.


Its OK, but I thought the understanding was that mainstream American conservatives supported Israel.

What do you think of the Israel/Palestine thing then?

----------


## JBG

> They are not honest people and I have that one on ignore. Yebamoth 59b. A woman who had intercourse with a beast is eligible to marry a Jewish priest. A woman who has sex with a  demon is also eligible to marry a Jewish priest. Yebamoth 63a. States that Adam had sexual       intercourse with all the animals in the Garden of Eden. According to the Talmud Adam was a  hermaphrodite or bisexual. Adam's bisexuality links to Lilith. 
> There is a reason they were ran out of mostly Christians countries.





> A person who supports the Talmud religion supports sex with children, animals, same sex and transsexuals.


See these links:
The Real Truth About The Talmud internet - Is this really in the Talmud? - Mi Yodeya
_ christianity - Are these statements about the Babylonian Talmud true? - Mi Yodeya
Are these "Teachings of the Jewish Talmud" and does a typical Jew believe this? - Mi Yodeya
sexuality - Does the talmud promote pedophilia? - Mi Yodeya
internet - Is this really in the Talmud? - Mi Yodeya
_

----------


## Crunch

This post is for all the Jew-haters out there, including those who make a habit of talking shit about Jewish people and then claim "Oh, I don't hate Jews. Why would you think that?"

Y'all can all go fuck yourselves and hope to God that you never meet someone like myself face to face when you are running your fat ignorant mouths off.

----------


## hoytmonger

> This post is for all the Jew-haters out there, including those who make a habit of talking shit about Jewish people and then claim "Oh, I don't hate Jews. Why would you think that?"
> 
> Y'all can all go fuck yourselves and hope to God that you never meet someone like myself face to face when you are running your fat ignorant mouths off.


LOL!


You're SO scary.

----------


## Roadmaster

> This post is for all the Jew-haters out there, including those who make a habit of talking shit about Jewish people and then claim "Oh, I don't hate Jews. Why would you think that?"
> 
> Y'all can all go fuck yourselves and hope to God that you never meet someone like myself face to face when you are running your fat ignorant mouths off.


Back at you. I would never defend a religion that says it's ok to sodomite a child just go to another town to do it where no one knows you. Those volumes are full of filth, nothing moral about their teachings, and sees people as bugs to stomp on. You must be a Talmud yourself.

----------


## JBG

> Back at you. I would never defend a religion that says it's ok to sodomite a child just go to another town to do it where no one knows you. Those volumes are full of filth, nothing moral about their teachings, and sees people as bugs to stomp on. You must be a Talmud yourself.


I doubt that Crunch takes the form of a rolled-up scroll. The Talmud is a series of such scrolls or bound books. As far as what they contain, they are debate and allegory. Extreme situations are posed. Nowhere is filth, child sodomy (since when is "sodomite" a verb?) or animal sex countenanced. Basically you are a Jew-hater.

----------

